# Vaping could save millions of lives



## Hooked (13/11/17)

“Vaping could save millions of lives, if smokers switched from smoking cigarettes to e-cigarettes. That’s what the authors of a new study published in the journal Tobacco Control say.”

In the Tobacco Control journal? Now we're talking!

http://vaping360.com/vaping-save-million-lives/

Reactions: Like 4


----------

